# Chase Amtrak Mastercard



## gswager (Sep 24, 2009)

I received a mail about the promotion, issued by Chase, for 3x points from Oct. 1 to Dec. 31. It's a bit tricky. The fine print says that you'll get 3x points on grocery, gas, and dining. That's good for $251 or higher of grocery, gas, and dining on a statement (or is it 3 month period?). You'll have to register it to chalk up the points.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 24, 2009)

I wonder if it's targeted, I got no such mail.  It would be awesome, though!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 24, 2009)

Me either! 

For me, $251 would be no problem! Even if it's each month!

SHOW ME THE POINTS!


----------



## gswager (Sep 24, 2009)

I entered the enrollment code and it is not the general code. The code is for individual person, so can't help you guys  . Keep your eyes on the mail! It's almost look like a junk mail.

The period of time is 3 months total, not each month.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 24, 2009)

I did not get a promotion either. Sometimes credit card companies offer promotions to people who do not use their card very often. I am not one of those people. I would love triple points on my groceries.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 25, 2009)

This is a typical targeted promotion by Chase. They do this every so often with their affinity cards. I have one running right now for 2x miles for groceries and home improvement purchases with my Chase United Mileage Plus card. Two years ago I got one for 3x miles for travel expenses, and pulled in an extra 10,000 miles.

I have no idea how they set the target, but if you are one of the chosen few, it's a great deal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

I have three Chase cards including the AGR but was not one of the targeted lucky ones, like the traveler says I use my AGR card for almost everything so guess good customers are not wanted!


----------



## sky12065 (Sep 27, 2009)

Guest said:


> I have three Chase cards including the AGR but was not one of the targeted lucky ones, like the traveler says I use my AGR card for almost everything so guess good customers are not wanted!


Yep, guess I'm with you in being SOL!


----------



## BeckysBarn (Sep 27, 2009)

Can't we call Chase & ask to be added to the promotion?


----------



## yarrow (Sep 28, 2009)

BeckysBarn said:


> Can't we call Chase & ask to be added to the promotion?


i doubt it. have you ever tried to call chase?


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 28, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > I have three Chase cards including the AGR but was not one of the targeted lucky ones, like the traveler says I use my AGR card for almost everything so guess good customers are not wanted!
> ...


I thought you were near ALB. Where is SOL??


----------



## alanh (Sep 28, 2009)

Solana Beach, CA (SOL)

Station Building (with waiting room)

105 North Cedros Avenue

Solana Beach Transit Center

Solana Beach, CA 92075


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 28, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, guess I'm with you in being SOL!
> ...


I always though that being in SOL meant were a few miles from SOB! :lol: (At least that's what they say to me!)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 28, 2009)

He does live near Albany by dictate of his bosses, his cats! :lol: SOL means Sh** out of luck, guess its an old saying, but Im old! (but not dead yet!) :lol:


----------



## BeckysBarn (Sep 29, 2009)

yarrow said:


> BeckysBarn said:
> 
> 
> > Can't we call Chase & ask to be added to the promotion?
> ...



Didn't have to call Chase - I received the 3x promotion in the mail yesterday. 

However....the fine print has a lot of restrictions. For example, it does NOT apply to super centers or discount "clubs". So groceries at Wal-Mart, Sam's Club or Costco won't get the 3 times points.


----------

